# Panama City



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

Got back in from my 10 day trip to Panama City yesterday. I already miss the sand and salt.. The fishing was pretty good. I caught a couple big reds, a LOT of pompano, a handful of whiting, one small blue, 2 rays, loads of hardheads, and suprisingly a pufferfish. Overall it was a real fun trip and i cant wait to go back! I got a few pics but i can't post em on here, so if anyone has got any ideas on where i can post em so that you guys can see em, id be real grateful.


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

Glad to hear you had a good trip. I am especially glad you did well on pompano. It had been suggested on another board that there are no fish in Panama City. I'm glad you dispelled that myth.


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

Fisheadgib said:


> Glad to hear you had a good trip. I am especially glad you did well on pompano. It had been suggested on another board that there are no fish in Panama City. I'm glad you dispelled that myth.


nope, not true. i heard the same thing, but it was as far from the truth as you could get. you just have to have my fish coaxing abilities and they will come a runnin! jk, everyone else was catchin em too.


----------



## psunmd (Mar 28, 2006)

*panama city*

I am going visit next week - were you fishing the surf or off piers? What kind of tackle and gear should I bring?


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

i would go surf due to the sand pumping going on down near the pier and the fact that it is damaged from ivan. i used my 11 foot dawa with my okuma axeon reel and 20 lb power pro. i used my custom pompano rigs with fresh dead shrimp or live sand fleas, but you can also go down to half hitch tackle and get some of the sea striker dual hook pompano rigs with the gold k hooks. if you cant find sand fleas in the waters edge or fresh dead shrimp, then buy some frozen and peel em and take off the heads. just hold on tight in case you get the occasional red cruisin down the shoreline at sunset/ sunrise.


----------



## psunmd (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks, I'll be there Friday- I'm staying near the state park. Will post repl y when I get back.


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

lookin forward to it. by the way, if you are near the state park, then running down to the jetties and catchin some sheepies would be tons o fun! Good luck to ya.


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

My wife got a call yesterday from a fishing buddy in Panama City to let her know that two cobia had been caught on the pier. She forgot to ask which one but I suspect it was the city pier as he lives close to it.


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

Fisheadgib said:


> My wife got a call yesterday from a fishing buddy in Panama City to let her know that two cobia had been caught on the pier. She forgot to ask which one but I suspect it was the city pier as he lives close to it.


hmm...when i was down there the city pier was closed. that is where i usually fish, but instead i was forced to go surf.


----------



## Bassplug (Jun 18, 2004)

*Panama City Beach*

Headed down in May about the 7th for a week. Hope to get in some fishing at the pier again this year.

Bill


----------



## psunmd (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey bcssux, the fishing at the jetties was decent, lots of spanish being caught daily, one guy using bait caught several snappers (mangrove) and pompano. Being a northerner, I could not catch a thing- all I caught was one measly catfish. There are fish there- others were catching -I was watching. It was a good looking area for fishing. I also made a road trip west to Destin and tried the surf up but nothing up there. I am planning a return trip- maybe Ill have better luck. Is October a good time?

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

psunmd said:


> Hey bcssux, the fishing at the jetties was decent, lots of spanish being caught daily, one guy using bait caught several snappers (mangrove) and pompano. Being a northerner, I could not catch a thing- all I caught was one measly catfish. There are fish there- others were catching -I was watching. It was a good looking area for fishing. I also made a road trip west to Destin and tried the surf up but nothing up there. I am planning a return trip- maybe Ill have better luck. Is October a good time?
> 
> Thanks for your advice.


October is a decent time...the fall run of pomps has not yet started and all the summer fish like blacktips and ladyfish and blues seem to be a little harder to find. So it is kind of a transition stage. Overall there are fish to be had, so just try your luck and see. I would say whiting are gonna be your main catch.


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

October is a great month for fishing around here. The water is warm and all the pelagics are around. It's a time when we set our lines out and never know whats going to hit. August, September, and October are the three months where we probably catch the widest variety of species in the surf. We'll set lines with fleas, shrimp, and cigar minnows and we'll pick up anything from pompano, blues, whiting, skipjack, spanish, reds, sharks, and lots of stuff we'd rather not hook. It's also a month we spend alot of time bottom fishing offshore.


----------

